# What LB thrust trolling motor do you reccommend?



## The Guy (May 19, 2011)

Hi guys,
I just acquired a 1985 17ft welded aluminum duracraft with a 60hp engine. I am looking for a foot controlled trolling motor to efficiently push this thing around. Would 55lbs be enough or should I try to go to a 24v system and get a 70lb? Thanks for your help, love the site.


----------



## Scottinva (May 19, 2011)

I beleive in getting the biggest trolling motor you can afford. I would think the 24V 70 lb would be fine unless you are fishing moving water and then I would go with a 36V 101. You can never have too much tm power. I have a 101 Terova and absolutely love it.

Scott


----------



## sbm2240 (May 19, 2011)

I agreed with getting the biggest one you can afford. However, a boat that size should at minimum have a 24V TM. Any TM will push you in still water, but once the wind kicks up you will need the power. I use a 12V 55lb on my 12ft aluminum, a lot less weight than yours


----------



## 3dees (May 20, 2011)

it's not about the power. 55lbs will be plenty for that boat. the problem is if your fishing in any kind of wind, you'll probably drain your battery in 4 or 5 hours. two batteries for 12v would be better but 24v is really the best option.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 20, 2011)

I would go with the 70.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 20, 2011)

got 55 on a 14' mirro craft here i wouldnt go with any more boat that this if i get a good wind the 55 dont like it at all.


----------



## Zum (May 20, 2011)

I use a 50lbs on 1652 mod V,it's plenty plus only 1 battery.
If I was in the weeds 24/7 I might upgrade to a 24 volt but not for the occasional use there.

Depends on how heavy/big your boat is and what type fishing/trolling you do.
You might be able to get away with a 55lbser.
Could you borrow a friends to try out?


----------



## RivRunR (May 20, 2011)

I've got a 12V 55# Terrova on my 17' Lowe, on 2 batteries. It pulls it fine, even in the wind, and I have fished all day and never run it down.


----------



## LonLB (May 22, 2011)

My current is only 55lbs. On a 17 ft boat, it's too small. But money doesn't grow on trees.


My last deep v had a 65lb M/K on the bow, and it was plenty under most conditions. I did however fish in wind that it wasn't strong enough either.


If money permited, I would but a 36v 100lb thrust on the bow my current boat. I REFUSE to be blown off the lake. Big trolling motors, kickers, wind socks, whatever it takes. But I won't give in to the wind. :twisted:


----------



## basstender10.6 (May 22, 2011)

I use either my 55 or 50 on by 10.6 basstender. You defiantly need the 70.


----------

